# Graco~Sprayer Box Build



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

So I noticed that a guy had a sprayer box attached to his sprayer and after I inquired, found out that he purchased it from Graco for $80. Being sort of a DIY I figured I would just make my own. Mocked up a design in Google's free CAD/Drawing program *SketchUp* which if you have not checked it out might be worth spending a minute looking at it. It is good for quick to very dertailed mechanical type drawings.http://sketchup.google.com/product/gsup.html










Went to the plastic store, spent $35. and voila.










It came out a little bigger than I had imagined but bigger is better right? It is really nice to have a place for your TSL bottle where it won't spill and have tips close by. I had to hack the end of my bucket opener to fit it in there but...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good.:thumbsup:
I have a box on one of my 695's but I only paid like 15 dollars on Ebay.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

You have a pic of the inside? I might have to make something for mine. I HATE losing tips.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> I HATE losing tips.


 
I just have a few of the screw top plastic paint cans and soak tips, guards and filters in laquer thinner.

Nice box.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> I just have a few of the screw top plastic paint cans and soak tips, guards and filters in laquer thinner.
> 
> Nice box.


i use an empty quart/sample can to store my tips, in laquer thinner


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I hope this doesn't make me sound like newbies but what's the benefit of soaking the tip in paint thinner? I always clean and let it dry out.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just keeps it lubed per say and keeps any dried paint soft. Not a huge deal, I don't do it, I do the same as you. My tips and tip housing get hammered.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just keeps it lubed per say and keeps any dried paint soft. Not a huge deal, I don't do it, I do the same as you. My tips and tip housing get hammered.


Thanks, I tend to get phobia with thinner's. Last time I use it to clean the pump it scratch it and cost me almost 3 bills to fix.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know it looks to big for the sprayer and too little to put anything inside. All I use is a 5 gallon bucket to carry all my tips,and things I need to hook up my sprayer, but good you are working on making your work easier for you.Thats all part of making a day go good, having all your tools together for the day.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rob uses one of these and writes the tip size on the lid.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Pro Tip:
Squirt a little TSL in the bottom of your tip box. They will never dry out and the paint on the housing wipes right off.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Bender said:


> Pro Tip:
> Squirt a little TSL in the bottom of your tip box. They will never dry out and the paint on the housing wipes right off.


You make a good point, but I can't stand to get that stuff on my hands.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> You make a good point, but I can't stand to get that stuff on my hands.


Squimish huh? If we ever go fishing I will bait your hook. J/K :jester:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Inside the box*



Tonyg said:


> You have a pic of the inside? I might have to make something for mine. I HATE losing tips.


Finally got around to snapping a pic of the inside.


----------

